# Enrico Brignola



## mefisto94 (21 Marzo 2018)

Enrico Brignola nasce a Caserta nell'estate del 1999. Dopo tutta la trafila nel settore giovanile del Benvento, ha l'opportunità di emergere nel 2015, quando la Roma lo prende in prestito per testarlo nella propria primavera. Tornato dopo un anno in Campania, esordisce in Serie B nella storica annata delle streghe che conquistano la Serie A. Nella stagione 2017-2018, si mette in luce con i giallorossi come esterno d'attacco.


----------



## Djerry (21 Marzo 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Enrico Brignola nasce a Caserta nell'estate del 1999. Dopo tutta la trafila nel settore giovanile del Benvento, ha l'opportunità di emergere nel 2015, quando la Roma lo prende in prestito per testarlo nella propria primavera. Tornato dopo un anno in Campania, esordisce in Serie B nella storica annata delle streghe che conquistano la Serie A. Nella stagione 2017-2018, si mette in luce con i giallorossi come esterno d'attacco.



A me piace davvero tanto, ha un misto di personalità e forza nelle gambe che gli permette di compensare tutti i limiti strutturali e somatici senza perdere imprevedibilità tecnica, vivacità, dinamismo e rapidità.

Una riflessione a margine: quanti Brignola ci sono in giro per il paese che vengono tenuti in naftalina o a cui vengono preferiti mediocri stranieri? Spesso si usa questo tema come luogo comune, ma a me pare la nitida realtà.
Tanto è vero che il Benevento lancia Brignola in condizione ormai disperata, sull'assunto del non aver nulla da perdere in quanto straultimo, perché si parte dall'atroce presupposto che un classe 1999, per il solo fatto di essere giovanissimo, possa giocare in serie A solo facendo perdere qualcosa alla squadra.

Ed invece Brignola è già oggi il barometro ed il più indispensabile giocatore del Benevento nella versione che ha fatto punti.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Marzo 2018)

Io lo prenderei al subito e lo terrei come Vice Suso.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Marzo 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> A me piace davvero tanto, ha un misto di personalità e forza nelle gambe che gli permette di compensare tutti i limiti strutturali e somatici senza perdere imprevedibilità tecnica, vivacità, dinamismo e rapidità.
> 
> Una riflessione a margine: quanti Brignola ci sono in giro per il paese che vengono tenuti in naftalina o a cui vengono preferiti mediocri stranieri? Spesso si usa questo tema come luogo comune, ma a me pare la nitida realtà.
> Tanto è vero che il Benevento lancia Brignola in condizione ormai disperata, sull'assunto del non aver nulla da perdere in quanto straultimo, perché si parte dall'atroce presupposto che un classe 1999, per il solo fatto di essere giovanissimo, possa giocare in serie A solo facendo perdere qualcosa alla squadra.
> ...



Mh, no.

Brignola ha trovato spazio da settembre, ha fatto diverse partite da titolare anche nel girone d'andata.

Il fatto è che gli manca un po' di talento nella giocata decisiva (Domenica bel gol), non potrebbe giocare da attaccante in una squadra di grande livello.


----------



## Djerry (21 Marzo 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mh, no.
> 
> Brignola ha trovato spazio da settembre, ha fatto diverse partite da titolare anche nel girone d'andata.
> 
> Il fatto è che gli manca un po' di talento nella giocata decisiva (Domenica bel gol), non potrebbe giocare da attaccante in una squadra di grande livello.



Credo ti stia confondendo, Brignola debutta proprio contro di noi a dicembre e fa la sua seconda presenza, prima da titolare, proprio nella prima vittoria del Benevento a fine dicembre contro il Chievo, ultima giornata di andata.
Da settembre a novembre addirittura giocava solo in Primavera.

Concordo sul talento sospetto in zona gol e la non facile collocazione in campo per salire di livello


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Marzo 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Credo ti stia confondendo, Brignola debutta proprio contro di noi a dicembre e fa la sua seconda presenza, prima da titolare, proprio nella prima vittoria del Benevento a fine dicembre contro il Chievo, ultima giornata di andata.
> Da settembre a novembre addirittura giocava solo in Primavera.
> 
> Concordo sul talento sospetto in zona gol e la non facile collocazione in campo per salire di livello



Hai ragione, avevo una percezione diversa e non ho controllato le stat.

Potrebbe riciclarsi a centrocampo magari. Se il Benevento scende in serie B potrebbero venderlo.


----------



## neversayconte (28 Marzo 2018)

lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi e può rientrare nel turn over.


----------



## Anguus (28 Marzo 2018)

Sarò tradizionalista ma mi convincerebbe più un acquisto di questo genere anzichè andare a pescare un coreano con tutte le incognite del caso, col rischio che ti rimanga sul groppone. Brignola male che vada lo piazzi altrove.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Marzo 2018)

Enrico è anche tifosissimo del Milan, sicuramente da prendere e lasciare almeno altra stagione nel Benevento.


----------

